# ceiling drywall question



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

is standard 5/8" drywall ok to use on a ceiling with 2' on center joists? the place that delivers here free only has 1/2" "ceiling" drywall, not 5/8", though the guy assures me it's standard practice to use it (standard 5/8") on 2' spans on ceilings. anyone?


DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Around here everyone uses either 5/8" or high strength 1/2" on 24" centers


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

no sag with the 1/2" then? butbutbut, in another thread they said.... owell. cool. easier for my boy and i to lift then. =o)

tnkx!

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Rippy was referring to a specialty product. "High strength" 1/2" is not the same as regular 1/2" drywall. It is manufactured specially to resist sagging on 24" centers. USG "Sheetrock Brand", Sag Resistant drywall is an example. The core of the board is formulated to resist sagging as well as 5/8" board, but is lighter. Especially important if you are going to use a spray texture and/or are in a humid enviornment. Only available at a drywall supply. Use 1/2" regular and you will likely end up with problems. You could "strap" the ceiling with 1"x4"s on 16" centers and use 1/2" regular, but really won't be a savings. Cost of material and labor to install strapping, then have to cut 3/4" off of every bottom sheet on the wall................I'd spring for 5/8" delivered.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

BJB is right...it is NOT standard 1/2" Around here most of the home centers have it...not all though.

So what did you decide on for a drywall lift method?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

reread first post. i know there's a difference. my place just doesn't carry 5/8" CEILING sheets, just 1/2". but if stiffer sheets in 1/2" is good on 2' centers, ok. as to how, read last post i did in that thread. and thankx again all. 

DM


----------

